# Paph. micranthum var eburnum



## abax (Nov 15, 2015)

with a bud just emerging from the sheath. Please tell me
if I'm going to be waiting for months or years. If this is
going to be a looooong wait, I'd like to be prepared.


----------



## papheteer (Nov 15, 2015)

I'd say 2-4 months from sheath to bloom. I have two in low sheath right now. Best of luck to you, Angela. Eburneums are awesome!


----------



## John M (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh, nice! I agree with Papheteer; 2 to 4 months.....more likely 4, considering the amount of cloudy weather you'll have in the next 2 to 3 months. 'Hope it's a really nice one!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 15, 2015)

Nothing takes as long as malipoense, I believe?
Good luck!


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you for the info. I can let my breath out now. I've
been holding it for about a week I think. Little spooky
on this one and didn't expect a bud on such a small plant.

*thank you papheteer for correcting my spelling* I'm all a'jitter! And
good luck to you as well. It's exciting, isn't it?


----------



## trdyl (Nov 16, 2015)

Cool! Looking forward to seeing bloom pics. 

I've been "growing" one for about a year now. Hope to see mine bloom sometime this decade.


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2015)

Ted, the bud surprised the hell outta me! Now I'm scared
it's gonna blast. It's such a small plant that I think I should
probably cut the spike as soon as I can see what it looks
like...or maybe before. Oh worry, worry!


----------

